# Moment of Silence Today



## cirrustwi (Jun 23, 2005)

I just wanted to make sure everyone knows thatwe will be having a moment of silence for people to light candles, sayprayers, whatever you want....to remember Buck Jones. It willbe at 3:00 PM Eastern Standard Time in the USA (12:00 PM westcoast, 8:00 PM UK, 9:00 PM Germany, 7:00 AM FridayAustralia...). This is the time his family and Carolyn willbe laying his ashes to rest.

Thanks,

Jen


----------



## JimD (Jun 23, 2005)

Thanks , Jen.

I'll be taking a moment of silence. 

I think I'll also put up a post on Buck's stickied thread afterwards.

This might sound a bit odd, but I was going to pm him, too.


----------



## black_jack (Jun 23, 2005)

i hope that i can do a minutes silence at 8pm if not I am sure that there will be a minute today where we all think of him.

carolyn I wish you and Bucks family all the strength in the world 



:runningrabbit:


----------



## naturestee (Jun 23, 2005)

Unfortunately, that is right in the middle of myregular sleep time. I will, however, do my very best to dreamgood thoughts for him. I will light a candle before and afterI go to bed.


----------



## mummybunny (Jun 23, 2005)

I'll remember.

mummybunny


----------



## Ally (Jun 23, 2005)

I will definitelybe praying and having good thoughts. My mom told me that itwill be two o' clock down here in Tennessee.

Ally


----------



## Stephanie (Jun 23, 2005)

I will be lighting a candle in his honor and memory today at 3.


----------



## dootsmom (Jun 23, 2005)

My thoughts will be with them today and, as I amgetting Buck's Buns, for a long time to come. My condolencesto the Helen, the family, an Carolyn. Charlotte


----------



## onnie (Jun 23, 2005)

I will be here paying my respects to Carl such a wonderfull soul'we all have an angel looking over us now:angel:


----------



## CrazyMike40 (Jun 23, 2005)

I will too...


----------



## dajeti2 (Jun 23, 2005)

Jeremy and I will be lighting a candle and saying our prayers for Buck's family and friends.

Tina


----------



## NightPoet00 (Jun 23, 2005)

i'll be doing the same here.


----------



## FreddysMom (Jun 23, 2005)

God Bless you Buck and may your Soul rest in peace ray:


----------



## DaisyNBuster (Jun 23, 2005)

8pm I'll be doing the minutes silence along with QTBunnies.

Vickie


----------



## Bunnys_rule63 (Jun 23, 2005)

Although i didn't know him i have only heardgreat things about him and will be praying for him at 8.00 todday,thanks for telling us.


----------



## Zee (Jun 23, 2005)

I wil be here 9pm with my candle lit.


----------



## CorkysMom (Jun 23, 2005)

I'll just have to send good thoughts etc...as they frown on fire at work...


----------



## Saffy (Jun 23, 2005)

Thoughts for this lovely, kind, generous man, will be in my mind, tonight at 8. God Rest x


----------



## Pet_Bunny (Jun 23, 2005)

Is this the count down to light the candles...... 10 minutes to go.

Rainbows! :angel:


----------



## Zee (Jun 23, 2005)

I'm here. Ready


----------



## onnie (Jun 23, 2005)

And meray:


----------



## dajeti2 (Jun 23, 2005)

We're here and this is so very hard.





Tina &amp; Jeremy


----------



## black_jack (Jun 23, 2005)

im here too :sad:


----------



## JimD (Jun 23, 2005)

Peace be with you, Carl.


----------



## ayglnu13 (Jun 23, 2005)

Rest in peace.


----------



## Pet_Bunny (Jun 23, 2005)

Moment of silence


----------



## Snuggys Mom (Jun 23, 2005)

Rest In Peace, Carl.


----------



## black_jack (Jun 23, 2005)




----------



## BunnyMom (Jun 23, 2005)

Rest in peace, Buck.


----------



## CorkysMom (Jun 23, 2005)

Rest in peace.....


----------



## Zee (Jun 23, 2005)

Rest in Peace Carl, Every bunnies uncle buck.


----------



## QTbunnies (Jun 23, 2005)

Ive been here and thinking of Buck. I took time for silence but was unable to log on here as I forgot my password

Rest in peace Buck, you will be missed by all 

Siobhan x


----------



## LuvaBun (Jun 23, 2005)

God Bless You, Carl Lewis


----------



## onnie (Jun 23, 2005)

You will never be forgotten'rest in peace Buck Jones:rainbow:ray:


----------



## Pet_Bunny (Jun 23, 2005)




----------



## Lynda (Jun 23, 2005)




----------



## cirrustwi (Jun 23, 2005)

Rest in Peace Dear Freind. Peace be with you.

Jen


----------



## Saffy (Jun 23, 2005)

I'm smiling .. do you know why?Because, I for one, would be honoured to have all these good thoughtscoming to me, as I am totally sure "Buck Jones" is .. heknows. 

Don't ever think the world is bad when there are people around that can send out loving thoughts to someone they hardly know.

Sent to your slumber ... with smiles from us all. X


----------



## dajeti2 (Jun 23, 2005)

What a lovely way to look at it.

Tina


----------



## ayglnu13 (Jun 23, 2005)

God looked around his Garden and found anempty place.
He then looked down upon his earth and saw your loving face.

He put his arms around you and lifted you to rest. 
His Garden must be beautiful, he always takes the best.
He knew that you were suffering, he knew you were in pain. 
And knew that you would never get well on earth again.
He saw your path was difficult, he closed you tired eyes, 
He whispered to you "Peace be Thine" and gave you wings to fly.
When we saw you sleeping so calm and free of pain, 
We would not wish you back to earth to suffer once again.
You've left us precious memories, your love will be our guide, 
You live on through your children, you're always by our side.
It broke our hearts to lose you, but you did not go alone. 
For part of us went with you on the day God called you home 

By: Vera and Lorne Thompson


----------



## cirrustwi (Jun 23, 2005)

His Journey's Just Begun

Don't think of him as gone away,

His journey's just begun.

Life holds so many facets,

This Earth is only one.

Just think of him as resting,

From the sorrow and the tears,

In a place of warmth and comfort,

Where there are no days, no years.

And think of how he must be wishing,

That we could know today,

How nothing but our sorrow, 

Can really pass away.

And think of him as living,

In the hearts of those he touched,

For nothing loved is ever lost,

And he was loved so much.

- Author Unknown


----------



## CorkysMom (Jun 23, 2005)

Beautiful poem Amy!


----------



## ayglnu13 (Jun 23, 2005)

*PuterGeekGirl wrote: *


> Beautiful poem Amy!


Out of the 100s that I read this was the only one that fit him.

~Amy


----------



## cirrustwi (Jun 24, 2005)

I'm wondering if we should have another momentof silence and then a big chat tomorrow morning at 11:00 EST.That's the time of the memorial service and Carolyn said it's supposedto be followed by a party (I think a chat is the closest we couldcome), that's what Buck wanted. We could share Buck memories.

Jen


----------



## mygrl2k3 (Jun 24, 2005)

Rest in peace Buck! We will always remember you.

Cristy


----------



## Carolyn (Jun 24, 2005)

There will be an announcement made today at theServices about what happened on this forum at 3:00 yesterday.I'm certain that nothing like this has ever happened on any otherforum. At least, not to my knowledge or anyone else I'vespoken to. From the avatars, to the poems, to the Moment ofSilence, to the gathering of all of his advice - it just isoverwhelming how incredible you are. 

Once again, Buck breaks new ground. 

Much Love,

-Carolyn


----------



## Carolyn (Jun 26, 2005)

:tears2:

I just read this thread. 

Oh, Man... :tears2: 

I don't know what to say. 

:hug: 

I'm glad you PMed him, Jim. When I signed onto the forum from hiscomputer, it went automatically into his login, I saw he had 1 unreadmessage. I smiled and thought, how sad. I hope that person knows thathe can't get back to him. And left it to logout and login under my name.

Amy and Jen, I was choking back tears and stunned at the signing of everyone's thoughts...then I got to your poems.



I haven't been able to read poems, but I did read those tonight andit's exactly what I needed to hear.

Thank you somuch,Everyone.

Godand Buck HAD to have heard and felt that force beaming up to them.

Buck always believed and said it often, "What goes around, comes around." You will get your just rewards. 

God Bless You.

-Carolyn


----------



## Carolyn (Jun 28, 2005)

*Bump* for Claudia to see what you did.


----------



## Carolyn (Sep 1, 2005)

> ?God Bless You, Carl Lewis






*Bump* for Bobalop.

:sad:


----------



## BunnyMommy (Sep 4, 2005)

Just taking a moment today to turn my thoughts in Buck's direction ...


----------



## cirrustwi (Sep 5, 2005)

He's been in my thoughts a lot too. I find comfort in knowing he's there to watch over Daisy until I can.

Jen


----------

